# Identifying Original Poster Throughout A Thread



## JckDanls 07 (Oct 15, 2021)

I find myself wondering who the original poster (OP) is/was when I'm reading through a thread as many of the threads get sidetracked (hijacked) ...  

The old format would put some kind of notice on the members Avatar throughout the thread so one would know the OP without having to scroll all the way back to the first post ... 


Jeff, Brian, I know I asked for this feature when things were hectic at the build of the new site...  but now that things have died down and things are starting to be tweeked (ie. Home Page)...   What's the possibility of adding this feature  now ??

Thanks


----------



## bill1 (Oct 15, 2021)

Note the "Started by" entry at the top of each page.  That helps a bit.  Also, in the multi-page posts, I'll scroll down to where the page numbers a lined up in red blocks and then right-click on the 1st page and choose "open in new tab" (or window) and then click back and forth between that and the current page. 
Of course, on a tablet or phone, right-clicks are not easy


----------



## indaswamp (Oct 15, 2021)

Never even saw that before you mentioned it bill....thanks!


----------



## forktender (Oct 16, 2021)

Go to the first post, that is the OG poster, am I missing something?


----------



## mike243 (Oct 16, 2021)

Most posts don't get long enough to forget who started it,  may change as I get older lol


----------



## bmudd14474 (Oct 16, 2021)

We're looking into it


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Oct 16, 2021)

mike243 said:


> may change as I get older



You can count on that..  amongst other things ... 

Brian..  Thanks


----------

